# Roccat Kone[+] Makro Problem



## Patrick_21 (7. April 2012)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit heute eine Roccat Kone+ und anfangs war ich auch völlig begeistert, doch jetzt, nach stundenlangen rumprobieren stelle ich fest, dass irgendwas schrott ist ^^^

Ich erstelle mit jetzt im Makro-Manager ein Makro für Rapidfire. Ich hatte bis jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten ausprobiert: 

Left Button Press
Left Button Release
Left Button Press
Left Button Release
Left Button Press
Left Button Release
Left Button Press
Left Button Release


und:
Left Button Press
Left Button Release
30 ms 
Left Button Press
Left Button Release
30 ms
Left Button Press
Left Button Release
30 ms
Left Button Press
Left Button Release

ich geh also auf mein profile im roccat programm. dann geh ich auf button assignment und wähle bei der easyshift funktion auf meine linke maustaste dieses makro. also man drückt die easyshift taste und die linke maustaste und theoretisch müsste im game dann 4x hintereinander geschossen werden, z.B. mit einer Pistol. Es passiert aber entweder nichts, oder es schießt einmal oder auch zweimal. Aber das makro funktioniert einfach nicht. auch wenn ich ein quickscope makro einstelle. es funktioniert nicht. 

Wenn ich ins game wechsel, wechselt die maus auch zum profile was ich angelegt hab.


Kann jemand erahnen wo der fehler liegt?

Patrick_21 

Edit.: Die Easyshift-Funktion an sich funktioniert sonst perfekt..


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Hallo hier im Forum!
Welche Treiber/Firmwareversion ist installiert. Hier gibt es den aktuellsten: *http://www.roccat.org/Support/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone-/#crb_1*.
Gerade die Treiber dieser Maus haben einen eher schlechten Ruf, was diverse Bugs angeht.
MfG


----------



## Patrick_21 (8. April 2012)

Momentan hab ich den Treiber in der version 1.49 und die Firmware ist ist der Version 1.45. Das ist soweit das aktuellste, mist..


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Laut der FAQ auf der Roccat-Seite ist der Fehler älter und bekannt, und soll eigenlich mit den neuen Treiberversionen weg sein. Vielleicht mal den Roccat-Support per eMail fragen...


----------



## Patrick_21 (8. April 2012)

ja ich machs mal. aber trotzdem danke


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Keine Ursache, wüßte nicht wofür...


----------

